# Retrieving Earlier Version of Word Doc



## kistrantious (Mar 2, 2005)

Have a problem here with lost content of a word document of which there is no back-up. Not my document. 

Family member was using the PC and selected save changes on a MS Word doc after some edits. I wasn't there so can describe exactly what happened. Now, on re-opening, the entire document is blank when there should be over a 100pages of v. important text (to owner anyways and to person contracting him for the work).

1. Has the file simply been corrupted? If so is there any means or application for retrieving it

2. Is it likely that content from prior-saved version is still stored in metadata? Is there any means of retrieving whatever text/content there was from an earlier saved version by extracting the metadata from the file, or is that a non-runner altogether?

Really hoping to help my father on this one.

thanks, 
kistrantious


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Open a blank document and try Tools>Options>File Locations

There should be a location for "Autorecover Files". Copy this and navagate there. If you have this process turned on, you should see a archive copy of the document. Open this one. If you're asked to replace the existing one with this one say yes.

If you don't see a copy in Autorecover, I think you're out of luck.


----------



## kistrantious (Mar 2, 2005)

Tried that but no results

Document had 300 pages and was rolling in at 2MB - now it is reduced to 42kb. Though still a good bit bigger than the average blank doc.

anyone else have any ideas, or is it the end of the road ?


----------



## headhunter600 (Mar 5, 2005)

In the past I have found word documents in my windows temporary folder after overwriting them. It is not easy to do since the file name will be completely different - even the extension. You would have to look for any file that was created just prior to the overwrite. Then click on it and see if it will open. 

Make sure you do not click on anything that has an .exe. Also before doing this make sure your antivirus is uptodate and running.


----------

